# sticky suggestion



## kojing (Mar 14, 2006)

I think this section sould have a sticky for each of the following:

- what to check when the fish is sick? (e.g. water parameters)

- symptoms and treatments for the common diseases

- qurantine procedures


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

thats a great idea! Would you feel like writing one? I'll mark it sticky and allow others to add to it.


----------



## kojing (Mar 14, 2006)

Shouldn't it be a moderator's task?

kojing


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess it could be, although I am not going to stop any members of the community posting great articles/help. I'm planning on writing a couple for planted tanks, CO2, Lighting, etc.. anyone else that feels like writing one for other areas is more than welcome.


----------

